# La Freebox Pop



## Locke (9 Juillet 2020)

*La Freebox Pop*

J'attends que cette nouvelle Freebox Pop soit matériellement décortiquée pour savoir ce qu'elle a dans le ventre, mais j'ai fait un petit d'horizon et je trouve l'ensemble très cohérent. Sur le plan catalogue, la Freebox One disparaît après à peine 18 mois de service, ce fut un flop, mais allez savoir réellement pourquoi ?

Ici, il y a des freenautes et j'aimerais avoir leur avis sur l'ensemble, matériel, prestations, prix, etc. Déjà, sur un plan personnel, cette Freebox Pop et son Player me plaisent bien de par la petitesse des boîtiers, ils seront faciles à installer et éventuellement à cacher.

La Revolution V7 me déplaisait, tant par les formes, que les volumes, pour moi une horreur esthétique et parfois bruyante. Eh oui, les goûts et les couleurs associés à d'autres paramètres sont bien différents chez les uns et les autres.

Autre point important, la Freebox Delta permet d'installer 4 disques durs en 2,5", ça me paraît sympa pour faire un NAS et ne pas avoir à jongler avec un PC ou Mac.

Ceci dit, il y a aussi un autre paramètre à prendre en compte et qui est la tarification. Donc, on laisse de côté tout le reste et on se focalise sur le prix. Je suis chez Orange, malgré le fait que j'ai une offre Open qui associe internet + mobile, je trouve leur tarification bien trop élevée ! Bon, il est sûr que partant de l'opérateur historique qu'avait été La Poste, que les services Orange au niveau de la qualité de la diffusion est un peu au-dessus des autres prestataires, mais l'étau se resserre.

J'ai fait un peu de calcul personnel avec 2 variantes...

1ère variante...
Freebox Pop + Player Pop + Offre Mobile = 29.99 + 9.99 = 39.99 € la première année et ensuite 49.99 €

2ème variante...
Freebox Delta + Player Pop + Offre Mobile = 39.99 + 9.99 = 49.99 € la première année et ensuite 59.99 €

Pour le moment, ma préférence va pour l'offre avec la Freebox Delta de par le fait qu'il y a de base TV by Canal, Netflix et Amazon Prime. C'est mon choix préférentiel en égard des séries, car ce que proposent maintenant les chaînes de la TNT est une horreur.

Pour moi, cette tarification n'est pas exorbitante. Qu'en pensent les freenautes, du moins ceux qui sont dans les moyennes et grandes villes ? En rase campagne, malheureusement rien ne changera, pour le moment, quel que soit le FAI, mais bon ça finira bien par s'améliorer.


----------



## Sly54 (9 Juillet 2020)

Locke a dit:


> il y a de base TV by Canal, Netflix et Amazon Prime.


De base… mais en payant me semble-t-il…
Et puis seulement 3 ports Ethernet…


----------



## daffyb (9 Juillet 2020)

J'étais chez Free avec une Révolution avant le passage à la Fibre.
Passage Fibre, je suis passé chez Orange et j'ai découvert avec surprise leur Livebox qui est finalement pas si mal, même bien !
1 an plus tard, je suis retourné chez Free avec encore une Révolution et bien je suis très déçu et regrette le réseau Orange et la livebox (pas le tarif par contre).

Pour en venir à l'offre Delta, je n'aime pas être tributaire d'un fournisseur (le nas de la delta ne t'appartient pas). Mon architecture réseau est presque totalement indépendante de mon fournisseur internet, et c'est très plaisant lorsque tu changes de box. 2/3 redirections de ports + quelques réglage et c'est comme si de rien n'était.


----------



## Locke (9 Juillet 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> De base… mais en payant me semble-t-il…


Oui, oui, je sais que c'est une base, mais pour moi c'est cohérent.


daffyb a dit:


> J'étais chez Free avec une Révolution avant le passage à la Fibre.
> Passage Fibre, je suis passé chez Orange et j'ai découvert avec surprise leur Livebox qui est finalement pas si mal, même bien !
> 1 an plus tard, je suis retourné chez Free avec encore une Révolution et bien je suis très déçu et regrette le réseau Orange et la livebox (pas le tarif par contre).


Allons bon, qu'est-ce qui fait que maintenant vu que tu es sous fibre, que Free te laisse cette impression ? Sinon, oui la Livebox est pas mal.


----------



## daffyb (10 Juillet 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Oui, oui, je sais que c'est une base, mais pour moi c'est cohérent.
> 
> Allons bon, qu'est-ce qui fait que maintenant vu que tu es sous fibre, que Free te laisse cette impression ? Sinon, oui la Livebox est pas mal.


J'ai le sentiment que le débit est moins bon et moins constant que chez Orange. 
Mon réseau interne est par moment instable (et je ne sais pas pourquoi)


----------



## edenpulse (10 Juillet 2020)

Etre captif de sa Box opérateur pour autant de fonctionnalités est un problème pour moi. 
Oui, ces box font souvent tout un tas de fonction, mais ne sont performantes dans aucunes. 
Jamais de la vie je mettrais mes données dans des disques durs que je met dans ma box par exemple. Et je déteste le fait qu'ils fassent des "bouquets" de services comme Amazon / Netflix avec. 

Ces box sont la plupart du temps composées de matériel soit dépassé, soit vraiment limite (ce qui explique par exemple l'instabilité complète quand on connecte plusieurs appareils en simultanés)
La meilleure solution reste à mon sens de maitriser ses propres outils, et laisser l'opérateur faire ce qu'il est censé savoir faire de mieux : ramener internet jusqu'a votre prise murale. Et ensuite, y mettre son propre routeur (un truc correct et performant).

Comme ça, pas de soucis non plus de changer d'opérateurs (on perds pas toutes nos chères fonctions et services associés)


----------



## JLB21 (10 Juillet 2020)

Je suis chez Free depuis 2004. 

A l'époque les prix de l'accès internet grimpaient en flèche, et seule l'offre Free était raisonnable, à tel point que tous les FAI se sont plus ou moins alignés ensuite.
A l'époque toujours, aucune box ne permettait de faire ce que permettait la Freebox et très longtemps les autres boxes ont été à la ramasse, notamment pour l'accès au multimedia.
Un gros avantage à l'époque était la téléphonie gratuite, même si les conversations au début étaient de très mauvaise qualité.
Et puis ils ont été les premiers à permettre l'appel sur les portables gratuitement il y a maintenant déjà pas mal d'années.

Je n'ai eu depuis 2004 qu'une semaine d'interruption à cause d'une manipulation malencontreuse de France Telecom dans le NRA auquel j'étais raccordé.
Que les techniciens de Free ont tout de suite repéré malgré les dénégations du-dit 'Opérateur historique' , et qu'ils sont allés réparer eux-même immédiatement dans le NRA en question.

J'ai eu gratuitement toutes les Freebox qui se sont succédées et j'en suis resté à la V6. 
Quand un élément comme la télécommande ou le lecteur DVD/BD est tombé en panne, le remplacement a été immédiat, dans les 24h.
Le DD de la box est en permanence accessible sur Mac dans le Finder, ce qui est bien pratique pour récupérer les enregistrements (sauf TF1, M6 et groupe Canal inaccessibles).





Quant à l'interface internet, elle est remarquable permettant aisément tous les réglages, et l'accès aux programmes TV, à la gestion de ses enregistrements.

Un autre avantage est l'accès à quasiment toutes les chaînes via VLC sur son ordi. Ce qui est pratique pour suivre un évènement dans un coin de son écran…




J'ai la fibre (FTTH) à 950 Mbps en download en moyenne au cul de la Freebox, donc rien à dire de ce côté. Seul le débit d'upload est inférieur à ce qui est annoncé (je crois annoncé à 600 Mbps et limité chez moi à 250 Mbps)
Mais j'uploade mes vidéos sur YouTube en compression intra sans soucis.

En matière de facturation, je n'ai jamais eu la moindre surprise, ce sont juste les prix affichés qui sont appliqués.

Peut-être en viendrai-je à la nouvelle quand les accès aux vieux clients seront gratuits.
Ma TV lisant l'UHD en HEVC depuis un DD, ce n'est pas la limitation dite 4K qui m'incitera à ce changement, c'est plutôt le look de la nouvelle box qui semble très sympa.


----------



## mikalak (21 Juillet 2020)

voici le mail que j'ai reçu : 
"
*Changez dès maintenant pour la nouvelle
offre Freebox Delta avec Player Pop !*
Cher(e) abonné(e),

Nous avons le plaisir de vous annoncer l’arrivée de notre toute nouvelle offre Freebox Delta avec Player Pop. À cette occasion, nous vous permettons de changer votre Freebox Révolution pour Freebox Delta avec Player Pop, et ainsi vous permettre de profiter d’une offre toujours plus complète.

Avec Freebox Delta avec Player Pop, profitez de la *technologie Fibre la plus rapide au monde*, d’un *répéteur Wi-Fi Pop inclus* pour vous permettre d’étendre votre Wi-Fi partout dans votre logement, d’une *nouvelle interface TV avec Free by OQEE* et de nouvelles fonctionnalités TV tels que le start-over, des *meilleurs moments de la Ligue 1* Uber Eats(3) (extraits de tous les matches en quasi-direct), et bien plus encore.

N’attendez plus, changez pour Freebox Delta avec Player Pop !
Pour vous remercier de votre fidélité, *Free vous offre les frais de migration *(au lieu de 49€) *et les frais d’envoi jusqu’au 31 juillet 2020*, pour tout changement d’offre pour Freebox *Delta *avec Player Pop à 49,99€/mois. " 
Je suis abonné chez free depuis 15 ans , ils me proposent une prise en charge des frais de migration ( de free à free???) uniquement si je prends une Delta! je vais garder ma révolution, elle me plait bien .


----------



## JLB21 (22 Juillet 2020)

mikalak a dit:


> je vais garder ma révolution, elle me plait bien .


J'ai reçu aussi ce mail. J'hésite.
D'après ce que j'ai compris, les 49,99 € comprennent l'accès à Netflix et TV by Canal. Mais il faut rajouter le DDE de 1 To en option pour 40 €.
Quant à TV by Canal, je ne sais même pas de quoi s'agit-il.

Actuellement, je paie 47,98 incluant le Pack cinema premium (7,99 TTC/par mois) et je suis habitué à cette prestation.

Alors, même si l'offre est limitée jusqu'au 31 août, je vais adopter pour le moment le même comportement que le tien. Rien ne presse.
Et ceci d'autant plus que je ne suis pas un gros consommateur de TV.


----------



## Invité (22 Juillet 2020)

Perso, je me tâte, j'avais plus dans l'idée de changer ma Revolution qui fatigue sérieux, mais pas assez pour obtenir un changement, par la Pop, là il s'agit de la Delta.
J'espère qu'ils vont faire une offre Pop pour les vieux clients !


----------



## JLB21 (22 Juillet 2020)

Invité a dit:


> là il s'agit de la Delta


Pour le serveur, mais la Pop est proposée au choix en player.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juillet 2020)

Je reste chez Orange , la livebox est très bien 
J'aime le fait de ne plus avoir besoin de prise Plug pour son utilisation


----------



## Garkam (22 Juillet 2020)

Très sincèrement la livebox n’a rien de très multimédia ...


----------



## daffyb (23 Juillet 2020)

Garkam a dit:


> Très sincèrement la livebox n’a rien de très multimédia ...


Dans ce cas, pas plus que la freebox révolution ! qui ne décode pas le h265 contrairement à la livebox 5


----------



## Invité (23 Juillet 2020)

JLB21 a dit:


> Pour le serveur, mais la Pop est proposée au choix en player.


Tu aurais un lien qui explique la chose ?


----------



## JLB21 (24 Juillet 2020)

Non, j'ai vérifié, la Révolution ne décode pas l'HEVC.

Maintenant, la Livebox 5 est sortie en 2019 et la Freebox Révolution est sortie en 2010…  Et l'équivalent de la LiveBox 5, l'actuelle Freebox Delta qui lit tout est sortie en 2018…


----------



## daffyb (24 Juillet 2020)

JLB21 a dit:


> Non, j'ai vérifié, la Révolution ne décode pas l'HEVC.
> 
> Maintenant, la Livebox 5 est sortie en 2019 et la Freebox Révolution est sortie en 2010…  Et l'équivalent de la LiveBox 5, l'actuelle Freebox Delta qui lit tout est sortie en 2018…


Tout à fait. Je réagissais à la remarque comme quoi la Livebox n'avait rien de multimédia en souligant qu'elle l'était (de mon point de vue) plus multimédia que la Freebox Revolution faisant "référence" dans ce fil.


----------



## Garkam (25 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour,
je me suis peut-être mal exprimé, mais quand je dis moins multi-media c’est que sur la livebox je n’arrive pas à accéder aux enregistrements sur le DD que ce soit en samba ou en UPNP depuis mon iPad alors que sur Free ça ne pose pas de problème.
 Ou je m’y prends mal.......


----------



## JLB21 (25 Juillet 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Tu aurais un lien qui explique la chose ?


----------



## Locke (31 Juillet 2020)

Ma bascule de chez Orange vers Free.

Eh oui, surprise, j'ai cette fameuse Freebox Pop et non pas la Delta qui avait ma préférence. Le technicien est venu hier matin et ça n'a pas duré longtemps vu que j'étais déjà fibré.

Il a juste connecté une lampe sur le cordon de la fibre et est reparti dans le local contenant le boîtier général du serveur qui se trouvait à 500 mètres. Il m'a expliqué qu'en recevant le signal de ma fibre depuis chez moi, qu'il avait juste à déconnecter et reconnecter au bon endroit ma connexion. Bref, après une demi-heure, c'était fini.

Dans les grandes lignes, en connexion internet, rien ne change c'est la même qualité de bande passante. Maintenant j'ai un peu de boulot pour paramétrer le Player Pop. Ah oui, le boîtier Répéteur WiFi Pop est parfait, synchronisation en 3 minutes.


----------



## Locke (31 Juillet 2020)

Alors, le gag que j'ai eu hier est la non-reconnaissance de mon imprimante en WiFi ! J'ai mis un sacré moment à comprendre, car à la base on se dit que c'est tout bêtement un problème avec le nouveau code WiFi qu'il suffit de changer et c'est tout, eh bien pas du tout et sans aucun rapport.

Sous macOS j'ai viré mon imprimante dans Préférences Système/Imprimantes et scanners, relancé l'utilitaire d'installation pour le WiFi de chez Samsung. Là encore, il m'a été impossible de la faire reconnaître.  Plutôt que de tourner en rond, je relis le mode d'emploi de mon imprimante, cherche des informations sur internet et découvre après tant d'années d'utilisation qu'elle utilise uniquement que le signal réseau en 2,4 GHz !

Comme j'ai eu la bonne idée d'aller voir dans Freebox OS ce qu'il s'y trouvait, j'ai découvert dans les Paramètres de la Freebox/WiFi qu'il avait une séparation sur les signaux 2,4 et 5 GHz.

En 5 GHz tous mes matériels sont reconnus, sauf bien entendu l'imprimante ! En 2,4 GHz, rien du tout, aucun matériel et là je me dis qu'il y a un os quelque part. L'utilitaire d'installation en WiFi ne fonctionnant pas pour une reconnaissance en 2,4 GHz, je connecte donc un câble USB, relance l'utilitaire qui détecte mon imprimante et là, oh miracle, il me propose la reconnaissance en WiFi, dans le même temps je regarde l'interface de Freebox OS et là aussi, non pas un miracle, mais mon imprimante est belle et bien reconnue dans le réseau 2,4 GHz...





Sur le fond, la gestion du WiFi est différente chez Free, eh oui, mais ce n'est pas forcément le fautif. Il faut savoir que si aucun matériel utilisant le réseau 2,4 GHz n'est détecté, que la connexion se fera automatiquement et uniquement en 5 GHz.

Que dire ? Rien, sauf qu'il faut être patient, réfléchir et remonter à la source du problème étape par étape. 

Pour info, ayant des clones, j'ai restauré un clone avant ce problème. Pour ma part, il était inutile que je supprime dans Préférences Système/Imprimantes et scanners mon imprimante. C'est aussi un problème interne de l'imprimante qui veut mémoriser le nouveau code et impérativement dans le signal réseau en 2,4 GHz. Cela s'est résumé à une connexion en USB, lancement de l'utilitaire de l'imprimante, détection en USB puis en WiFi et c'est tout.


----------



## Locke (23 Septembre 2020)

Alors un petit bilan au bout de 50 jours. Que ce soit en téléphonie fixe ou mobile, aucun souci. En connexion internet la bande passante est la même que chez Orange, pas de déconnexion intempestive en fibre. Par contre le flux vidéo est parfois bizarre avec sur certaines chaînes avec un freeze de l'image. Au début je changeais de chaîne et je revenais, maintenant un appui sur le bouton Start-over, un appui sur Mettre en pause, puis sur Reprendre la lecture.

Il m'est arrivé aussi de constater un décalage du son avec l'image et ce type de problème semble récurrent chez certains comme j'ai pu le lire dans les forums Free !

Il n'y a pas mort d'homme, mais c'est moins stable que chez Orange, du moins avec le flux vidéo. Par contre, pour moi, le gros point noir est d'avoir choisi Android comme interface. Je ne sais pas si par le passé ce problème existait avec les autres modèles de box _(ça ne semble pas être le cas)_, mais il y a par période un ou des messages d'erreur Rash Player error et des variantes.

Pour ceux qui ont opté pour la Freebox Pop, tout va bien, pas d'erreur, etc ?


----------



## Invité (23 Septembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Alors un petit bilan au bout de 50 jours. Que ce soit en téléphonie fixe ou mobile, aucun souci. En connexion internet la bande passante est la même que chez Orange, pas de déconnexion intempestive en fibre. Par contre le flux vidéo est parfois bizarre avec sur certaines chaînes avec un freeze de l'image. Au début je changeais de chaîne et je revenais, maintenant un appui sur le bouton Start-over, un appui sur Mettre en pause, puis sur Reprendre la lecture.
> 
> Il m'est arrivé aussi de constater un décalage du son avec l'image et ce type de problème semble récurrent chez certains comme j'ai pu le lire dans les forums Free !
> 
> ...


Je n'y suis toujours pas passé.
J'avais des soucis récurrents avec ma vieille TV et je pensais que c'était la faute à la Révolution.
En ayant changé de TV pour un truc récent, plus de soucis.

Finalement, je vais peut être attendre encore avant de passer à la Pop…

Merci pour les comptes-rendus


----------



## Locke (23 Septembre 2020)

Je vais relativiser un peu ma dernière réponse, comme il y a eu plusieurs mises à jour, pour le moment pas de bizarreries avec le flux vidéo.


----------



## ibabar (18 Octobre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> un petit bilan au bout de 50 jours


Je me permets de déterrer un peu le topic... 

J'ai avant-hier opté pour la migration Revolution vers Pop (étant donné que la Delta était carrément annoncée "pas avant 3 mois"...).
_Pour info, c'est en fibre depuis peu (avec quelques problèmes de stabilité en fin de journée apparemment)._

Peux-tu me donner ton *feedback quant aux répéteurs Pop ?*
Ils sont vraiment pas chers (oui d'accord on n'est pas propriétaire, mais je ne compte pas switcher d'opérateur dans 12 mois, donc même en achetant, au bout de 5 ans ce sera obsolète, donc au final...) à 10€ pièce.
Je me questionnais quant à la technologie (mesh ?) et quant à la portée réelle, notamment entre les étages (j'ai toujours entendu que le signal wifi passait mal à la verticale) ?

Je me demandais aussi si *la partie routeur de la Pop était suffisante* *?* _Clairement avec la Revolution, c'est mission impossible à l'étage: je capte le signal, Speedtest donne des résultats mais c'est inexploitable (ça met une plombe pour ouvrir une page web, et dans une pièce j'ai l'Apple TV pourtant quasiment pile au-dessus de la box (on va dire à 3m vol d'oiseau) mais YouTube est très dégradé genre 240p, quant à Molotov c'est souvent indisponible)._

Merci d'avance


----------



## Locke (18 Octobre 2020)

ibabar a dit:


> Pour info, c'est en fibre depuis peu (avec quelques problèmes de stabilité en fin de journée apparemment).


Me concernant avec la fibre, aucun problème quel que soit le moment de la journée.


ibabar a dit:


> Peux-tu me donner ton *feedback quant aux répéteurs Pop ?*


Rien de particulier, le Répéteur est dans une autre pièce à 9 mètres en traversant un gros mur. Comme il y a un  téléviseur relié en WiFi dans cette pièce, aucun problème de connexion et zéro souci lorsque je regarde des séries avec Amazon Vidéo. Depuis le début avec le Répéteur, pas de perte de signal, pas de dysfonctionnement, voilà, c'est tout ce que je peux te mentionner.


----------



## ibabar (18 Octobre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> le Répéteur est dans une autre pièce à 9 mètres en traversant un gros mur. Comme il y a un  téléviseur relié en WiFi dans cette pièce, aucun problème de connexion et zéro souci lorsque je regarde des séries avec Amazon Vidéo


Merci de ton feedback.
Tu as vu une grosse différence avec et sans le répéteur (je veux dire: tu pourrais accéder à Amazon Vidéo sur cette TV SANS répéteur ?).
Autre question concernant le routeur de la partie serveur: tu as remarqué une puissance et/ou portée wifi en (net) progrès lors de ton passage de la Revolution à la Pop ?


----------



## Locke (19 Octobre 2020)

ibabar a dit:


> Tu as vu une grosse différence avec et sans le répéteur (je veux dire: tu pourrais accéder à Amazon Vidéo sur cette TV SANS répéteur ?).


Auparavant, dans mon autre pièce j'avais des déconnexions chez Orange, le signal WiFi était instable alors que la Livebox 4 était quand même une bonne box. Avec le Répéteur, le signal est stable, aucun souci avec mon smartphone, mon MBP et le téléviseur.


ibabar a dit:


> Autre question concernant le routeur de la partie serveur: tu as remarqué une puissance et/ou portée wifi en (net) progrès lors de ton passage de la Revolution à la Pop ?


Je n'ai pas fait de migration, je suis passé de chez Orange vers Free, alors je n'en sais rien.


----------



## ibabar (19 Octobre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> je suis passé de chez Orange vers Free


Au temps pour moi.
Merci pour ton feedback.
Levée des doutes demain car je reçois la Pop apparemment !


----------



## Invité (19 Octobre 2020)

Je viens d'y passer.

Bon point pour le wifi. Avec le répéteur ou non d'ailleurs. C'est vraiment meilleur. 
Dans la dépendance le wifi ne passait pas, maintenant avec le répéteur c'est OK. 
Mais c'est pas transcendantal quand même, la box est à 6/7m avec un mur en brique (plâtrière 5cm) et un mur de pierres de 80cm puis un mur en brique de plâtre 10cm.

Mais le débit est moins bon qu'avec du CPL basique.

En revanche pour la TV qui est dans la même pièce que le "server" là c'est parfait. 
J’avais des freezes TV et un débit à +/-80Mbps avec les freeplugs même sur un flux en bas débit.
Maintenant c'est 4K sans souci.

Gros blème, disparition de "Airmedia" 
Je viens d'acheter (occaze) une airport express, on verra…

Blème encore l'absence disque dur sur le player. Je viens de mettre un disque externe sur le server, à voir si ça fonctionne…


----------



## Locke (20 Octobre 2020)

Hier chez mon ami, après avoir installé sa Freebox Pop, on a installé le Répéteur à 10 mètres avec un seul mur. On s'est amusé à tester le WiFi dans un bureau qui se trouve à 30 mètres du Répéteur, eh bien ça passe, faiblement, mais le signal WiFi arrive. Maintenant le fils de mon ami pourra faire sa comptabilité depuis son bureau en ayant internet.


----------



## ibabar (20 Octobre 2020)

Réception ce jour, installation dans la foulée. C'est simple, intuitif, bien fichu, on sent des progrès, qu'ils ont supprimé les frictions.
Seul bémol: il faut taper le mot de passe wifi sur le Freebox Player, après avoir flashé le QR-code pour me connecter instantanément sur mon iPhone, c'est un peu old school, mais il n'y a pas mort d'homme, d'autant que la télécommande est réactive.
A noter que pour le Player, la MàJ Android a planté, j'ai relancé et c'est bon. Puis replantage (freeze) après le second jumelage de la télécommande: j'ai dû débrancher et reprendre. Rien de grave.

Le wifi n'est pas une bête et je me rends compte que je perds beaucoup à l'étage: les murs, sols et isolants sont plus chiants à traverser que ce que je pensais.
Je regrette vraiment de ne pas avoir tout câblé en RJ45 lors de la rénovation (l'électricien facturait ça assez cher).
Mais au final rien à voir avec le wifi de la Révolution. Je me rends aussi compte que la réception wifi de mon MacBook 12 est vraiment une grosse daube (comparativement à l'iPhone X, à l'Apple TV ou encore à un PC pro récent d'un tiers).

*Ça c'est pour la partie cool, puis viennent les emmerdes...*
Au branchement du répéteur, bug car plus de connexion internet. J'ignore si c'est un hasard de timing ou si c'est le répéteur qui a foutu le bordel.
Au final j'ai pu me reconnecter et m'apercevoir que le répéteur améliorait les choses à l'étage (il est vraiment presque à la verticale du Server) mais sans que ça ne soit transcendental pour autant !
MAIS le gros des emmerdes a fait suite: déconnexions sans cesse depuis maintenant 4h qu'elle est branchée 
Le Server redémarre, ça mouline tantôt à l'étape 2, tantôt à l'étape 3, puis pour chopper le signal FTTH, ça finit par revenir pour repartir presque dans la foulée. C'est comme ça en boucle. J'ai pu regarder la TV pendant 1h puis plantage.
J'ai bien entendu tout débranché et rebranché pour voir si ça ne venait pas des câbles mais nada.
Je viens d'ouvrir un ticket auprès du service technique, ça commence bien... j'entends encore résonner dans ma tête "mais Freebox de meeeeeeerde" 


Actuellement toute la famille est là, donc mon père est comme un gosse devant la TV en attendant que le signal revienne (en plus il avait activé sans le faire exprès un "mode sécurisé" qui restait affiché en bas à gauche de l'écran: impossible de le virer, et rien en googlisant, j'ai dû encore débrancher en mode hardcore), ma soeur est en rade pour le télétravail (ça va vite la saouler 15j en 4G), et ma mère de dire que de plus de gens se plaignent de Free et conseillent Orange (ben voyons...).

Et la semaine prochaine je remets ça chez moi avec d'autres aventures fibrées chez Sosh (déménagement très précipité alors que je venais à peine d'emménager dans un appart dans lequel les techniciens n'ont pas pu installer le boîtier fibre dans le domicile au motif qu'il n'y avait plus de slot disponible dans l'immeuble, non mais allô quoi !? -> donc je fais un déménagement de "la boîte internet" alors que ma ligne n'était pas encore activée, ça promet).
Et tout ça bien sûr, sans humain, sans personne qu'on ne peut avoir au bout du fil


----------



## Invité (20 Octobre 2020)

Ooouuuaaaais…

Ben dis donc, les expériences ne sont pas identiques !

Bon, j'ai raté les petits ratés que tu cites, mais peut être que j'ai du y faire face. Je n'en sais rien.

Pour moi, le WF est très nettement supérieur à celui de la Révolution.

Chez moi, c'est très smooth


----------



## ibabar (20 Octobre 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Pour moi, le WF est très nettement supérieur à celui de la Révolution


Chez moi aussi, je n'ai pas été assez clair mais le wifi de la Pop est très largement supérieur à celui de la Révolution 
En revanche, toujours down concernant la connexion à internet: vu que c'est une migration, que ça marchait pas trop mal avant (même si des problèmes en fin de journée), je pense que ça vient plutôt de la box que de la connexion fibre elle-même... à suivre !


----------



## daffyb (21 Octobre 2020)

ibabar a dit:


> Réception ce jour, installation dans la foulée. C'est simple, intuitif, bien fichu, on sent des progrès, qu'ils ont supprimé les frictions.
> Seul bémol: il faut taper le mot de passe wifi sur le Freebox Player, après avoir flashé le QR-code pour me connecter instantanément sur mon iPhone, c'est un peu old school, mais il n'y a pas mort d'homme, d'autant que la télécommande est réactive.
> A noter que pour le Player, la MàJ Android a planté, j'ai relancé et c'est bon. Puis replantage (freeze) après le second jumelage de la télécommande: j'ai dû débrancher et reprendre. Rien de grave.
> 
> ...


Pour info, et cela est vrai pour toutes les communications radio fréquences, il est préférable d'amplifier (de répeter) avant l'obstacle que après. Ca consiste à booster le signal avant de passer l'obstacle afin qu'il passe correctement plutot que d'amplifier un signal déjà atténué et/ou dégradé.


----------



## Invité (21 Octobre 2020)

daffyb a dit:


> Pour info, et cela est vrai pour toutes les communications radio fréquences, il est préférable d'amplifier (de répeter) avant l'obstacle que après. Ca consiste à booster le signal avant de passer l'obstacle afin qu'il passe correctement plutot que d'amplifier un signal déjà atténué et/ou dégradé.


Tiens, je me posais la question.
Merci pour la réponse.

De toutes façons chez, je n'ai pas le choix…


----------



## Invité (8 Novembre 2020)

Tiens, j'y pense, encore un truc que la Revolution faisait sans souci mais pas la Pop.
L'association avec un tel DECT.
Maintenant c'est en filaire sinon rien…

Le boitier de la Pop est tout petit, mais les services aussi…
Pis, c'est aussi cher !


----------



## Locke (9 Novembre 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Tiens, j'y pense, encore un truc que la Revolution faisait sans souci mais pas la Pop.
> L'association avec un tel DECT.
> Maintenant c'est en filaire sinon rien…


Pas du tout, je n'ai aucun problème avec mon Gigaset SL 910.

Il faut croire qu'il y a un apprentissage des habitudes de l'utilisateur, mais avec le temps tout se stabilise à tous les niveaux. Ce n'est pas parfait, pas aussi stable que chez Orange, mais ce n'est pas rédhibitoire. Le Répéteur fait très bien son job, je regarde pas mal de séries via Amazon vidéo et je n'ai jamais eu à ce jour le moindre problème, c'est stable.


----------



## Invité (9 Novembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Pas du tout, je n'ai aucun problème avec mon Gigaset SL 910.
> …


En fait mes téléphones étaient restés associés à la revolution.
Ca refonctionne avec une base en filaire…


----------



## Martin_BV (20 Novembre 2020)

Une vraie M***** cette Freebox POP.
Je me suis laissé tenté par la box POP Fibre alors que j'avais la Cristal en pensant que ce serait mieux avec la fibre plutôt que l'ADSL.
Au final le débit internet n'est pas meilleur et il est IMPOSSIBLE de regarder la TV avec cette box.
L'ergonomie du décodeur TV est nulle et ne fonctionne pas.
Tout ça pour un abonnement à 46€ soit +40% par rapport à la cristal !
Je me suis battu pendant 2 mois avec le support Free pour essayer d'avoir la TV, mais c'était de pire en pire.
Au final, je suis passé chez Orange (Live Box 5) et là je suis super content à tous les niveaux.


----------



## Locke (20 Novembre 2020)

Martin_BV a dit:


> Une vraie M***** cette Freebox POP.
> Je me suis laissé tenté par la box POP Fibre alors que j'avais la Cristal en pensant que ce serait mieux avec la fibre plutôt que l'ADSL.
> Au final le débit internet n'est pas meilleur et il est IMPOSSIBLE de regarder la TV avec cette box.
> L'ergonomie du décodeur TV est nulle et ne fonctionne pas.
> ...


Ah oui, comme premier message tu démarres fort en dézinguant ce que tu ne connaît pas !


----------



## ibabar (21 Novembre 2020)

Martin_BV a dit:


> Au final, je suis passé chez Orange (Live Box 5) et là je suis super content à tous les niveaux.


Je partage ton avis et je m'oriente sur la même solution. Mais j'aurai en travers de la gorge les frais de migration (Révolution vers Pop) à 59€   



Locke a dit:


> Ah oui, comme premier message tu démarres fort en dézinguant ce que tu ne connaît pas !


Démarrer sur un forum par un message négatif n'est pas top, mais dénigrer un nouveau membre en tant que modérateur l'est sans doute encore moins...
@Martin_BV nous fait part de SON expérience: il connaît la Cristal, il connaît la Pop et il connaît de facto l'expérience qu'il a eu (subi) avec la partie TV, et il connaît à présent l'expérience (plutôt positive d'après le message) d'Orange... d'où il ne "connaît pas" !?


----------



## Locke (21 Novembre 2020)

ibabar a dit:


> Démarrer sur un forum par un message négatif n'est pas top, mais dénigrer un nouveau membre en tant que modérateur l'est sans doute encore moins...
> @Martin_BV nous fait part de SON expérience: il connaît la Cristal, il connaît la Pop et il connaît de facto l'expérience qu'il a eu (subi) avec la partie TV, et il connaît à présent l'expérience (plutôt positive d'après le message) d'Orange... d'où il ne "connaît pas" !?


Disons que comme premier message, on ne s'attaque pas d'emblée à un matériel que l'on ne connaît pas. Si on relit le début, j'ai fait la démarche inverse, j'étais en fibre chez Orange et je suis passé chez Free. Or il s'avère que la plupart de temps que Free utilise le réseau fibre de Orange.

Techniquement qu'a fait le technicien de chez Free puisque son passage est obligatoire ? Il a connecté une lampe spéciale à la jarretière de ma connexion et est parti à 500 mètres de chez moi déplacer la connexion du boîtier DSLAM de Orange sur le boîtier de Free, cela n'a pas pris que 5 minutes. Voilà c'est tout, alors comment s'est déroulé cette manipulation chez notre ami, nous ne le savons pas, mais tirer à boulet rouge sur un matériel qui fonctionne très bien, non c'est inacceptable. Ce ne sont pas des arguments techniques, mais de la dénigration. Et non, je ne pense pas que ma réponse soit dans ce sens-là.

Pour compléter ce message que j'ai ouvert, à ce jour et le fait que j'ai mentionné quelques petits couacs, après plusieurs mises à jour de la Freebox Pop et du Player, tout va pour le mieux. Ayant un compte Amazon Vidéo, à ce jour je n'ai jamais eu la moindre perturbation en regardant des films, séries. Le Répéteur faisant très bien son travail, sur mon autre téléviseur c'est zéro problème.


----------



## ibabar (21 Novembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Techniquement qu'a fait le technicien de chez Free puisque son passage est obligatoire ? Il a connecté une lampe spéciale à la jarretière de ma connexion et est parti à 500 mètres de chez moi déplacer la connexion du boîtier DSLAM de Orange sur le boîtier de Free, cela n'a pas pris que 5 minutes


Je suis d'accord sur le principe.
Pour l'expérience qui ME concerne (et qui m'a faite réagir par analogie): passage chez mes parents de l'ADSL à la fibre qui s'est très bien déroulé -> comme ça semblait correct, malgré qq déconnexions et un creux de débit en fin d'après-midi/ début de soirée, on a basculé de la Révolution à la Pop -> ça semblait très bien fonctionner mais... juste qq heures -> ticket d'incident qui aurait dû solder le problème (d'autant que le technicien a dit qu'il y avait un problème dans l'armoire de rue) -> au final c'est guère mieux... je ne suis pas sur place mais cela semble digne d'un mauvais ADSL en terme de connexion -> bref des ennuis depuis la Pop !
On peut s'interroger sur le lien de cause à effet mais en tant que consommateur, je veux juste que ça marche, surtout que mes parents sont des seniors qui n'ont plus l'âge et l'énergie pour ces techno, et surtout aussi à 50€/ mois (je veux dire par là que Free n'est plus le low-cost des débuts).


----------



## Locke (21 Novembre 2020)

ibabar a dit:


> Pour l'expérience qui ME concerne (et qui m'a faite réagir par analogie): passage chez mes parents de l'ADSL à la fibre qui s'est très bien déroulé -> comme ça semblait correct, malgré qq déconnexions et un creux de débit en fin d'après-midi/ début de soirée, on a basculé de la Révolution à la Pop -> ça semblait très bien fonctionner mais... juste qq heures -> ticket d'incident qui aurait dû solder le problème (d'autant que le technicien a dit qu'il y avait un problème dans l'armoire de rue) -> au final c'est guère mieux... je ne suis pas sur place mais cela semble digne d'un mauvais ADSL en terme de connexion -> bref des ennuis depuis la Pop !


Pour moi, le problème est autre, si tu tombes sur un technicien qui ne fait pas bien son boulot, qu'il y a un problème dans l'armoire de rue, on ne peut pas imputer le problème à la qualité de la Freebox Pop ni du Player. Je crois l'avoir mentionné dans une autre réponse, mais j'ai fait l'installation du même matériel chez un ami qui lui est en ADSL. J'ai un autre ami qui m'a aussi sollicité pour la même chose et là encore, j'ai déballé, j'ai connecté, j'ai allumé et zéro problème et tous les deux étaient chez Orange.

Mes amis savent qu'ils sont des quiches en informatique et en gestion de matériels, mais à ce jour, je vais et je peux dire que je n'ai jamais eu de ticket de dysfonctionnement. 


ibabar a dit:


> On peut s'interroger sur le lien de cause à effet mais en tant que consommateur, je veux juste que ça marche, surtout que mes parents sont des seniors qui n'ont plus l'âge et l'énergie pour ces techno, et surtout aussi à 50€/ mois (je veux dire par là que Free n'est plus le low-cost des débuts).


C'est ce que je viens juste de mentionner juste au-dessus. Mais pour la tarification chez Free, non, à la base pendant 1 an on va payer 29,99 €, ensuite ça passe à 39,99 €.

Et pour information, j'ai quitté Orange parce que je trouvais leur tarification trop élevée. Etant curieux, j'ai voulu savoir combien me coûtait mon abonnement internet et combien pour mon mobile. Avec leur offre Open il est impossible de le savoir, oui ça paraît avantageux, mais pas tant que ça, c'est même très cher. En boutique le conseiller a été incapable en regardant mon compte de me détailler ma facture globale !

Oui, ça sort un peu du cadre, mais bon maintenant chez Free, j'ai une facture pour mon mobile et une pour internet. Chez Orange on a une paire de menottes, il est impossible de comparer quoi que ce soit et si on a le malheur de casser leur offre Open on paye plein pot pour internet ou le mobile !


----------



## ibabar (21 Novembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Pour moi, le problème est autre, si tu tombes sur un technicien qui ne fait pas bien son boulot, qu'il y a un problème dans l'armoire de rue, on ne peut pas imputer le problème à la qualité de la Freebox Pop ni du Player


Entièrement d'accord.
Sauf que dans mon cas ça marchait nickel avec la Révolution et que je n'ai rien touché, me contentant de déballer et brancher la Pop à la place. Je n'ai d'ailleurs pas compris le retour du technicien qui aurait dit à mon père que le problème se situait dans l'armoire de rue !? Soit le hasard le plus grand a fait qu'une installation tierce ait foutu le bordel pile au moment où on a changé de box (dans ce cas il faut vite que j'aille jouer au Loto...), soit ?

En tout cas je confirme que les techniciens ne sont pas tous des cadors: il est fini le temps où les mecs de France Télécom débarquaient à 2 (un jeune et un aguerri), et se mettaient tranquillement au boulot après un café. Aujourd'hui ils sont pressurisés et souvent n'y connaissent pas grand-chose, à part une formation express pour souder un câble optique et l'agrafer le long des plinthes.
Quand le sous-traitant pour SFR avait débarqué, c'était un grand moment: une visseuse sans fil avec une mèche de 15cm pour traverser le mur extérieur de la maison...



Locke a dit:


> Mais pour la tarification chez Free, non, à la base pendant 1 an on va payer 29,99 €, ensuite ça passe à 39,99 €


Pour les nouveaux abonnés: pour une migration, que dalle ! C'est double peine: frais de migration de box (59€) + tarif plein pot, aucun geste commercial. Il aurait fallu partir (3 mois mini je crois) ailleurs puis revenir, mais je ne voulais pas faire faire la manip pour mes parents: déjà qu'ils n'arrivent pas à configurer l'imprimante en wifi


----------



## AL77 (15 Décembre 2020)

Et bien bon courage parce que  La boxe pop est une vrai merde avec des coupures constantes d'image de son


----------



## Locke (15 Décembre 2020)

AL77 a dit:


> Et bien bon courage parce que La boxe pop est une vrai merde avec des coupures constantes d'image de son


Ah, premier message sans aucun argument autre que de dénigrer ! Pour ma part, je n'ai rien à dire, au début il y a bien eu quelques petits couacs, mais qui ne se sont jamais répétés.


----------



## Invité (20 Janvier 2021)

daffyb a dit:


> Pour info, et cela est vrai pour toutes les communications radio fréquences, il est préférable d'amplifier (de répeter) avant l'obstacle que après. Ca consiste à booster le signal avant de passer l'obstacle afin qu'il passe correctement plutot que d'amplifier un signal déjà atténué et/ou dégradé.


Tiens, petit up.
J'ai pris mon courage à deux mains pour installer le répéteur avant le mur. Bon, c'est moche il est dans la cage d'escalier et visible, mais…
Je suis passé de 8Mb/s à 60Mb/s !!!


----------



## JLB21 (20 Janvier 2021)

Invité a dit:


> Je suis passé de 8Mb/s à 60Mb/s


C'est ce que j'ai chez moi de façon uniforme…


----------



## Invité (20 Janvier 2021)

Chez moi, ce n'est pas uniforme.
Là c'était le débit dans la dépendance avec le répéteur.

Dans la maison c'est plus 150Mb/s

Et sur l'ordi principal en RJ45, c'est 950Mb/s


----------



## Locke (2 Juillet 2021)

Allez un petit retour 1 an après. Avec cette Freebox Pop, hormis au tout début ou il y a une sorte d'apprentissage des habitudes de l'utilisateur, à ce jour je n'ai pas constaté de gros dysfonctionnements. Tout comme chez Orange il arrive parfois que ça déconnecte, mais c'est extrêmement rare. Je suis bien content du petit Répéteur qui est fourni. Dans ma région, le réseau fibre s'appuie sur celui d’Orange. Alors que dire ? Rien.

Donc tout va bien, sinon la tarification de chez Orange est vraiment excessive et je ne regrette pas d'avoir basculé chez Free, comme la tarification est préférentielle pendant 1 an, pour le moment j'ai fait cette première année une économie de 480 €.


----------



## JLB21 (2 Juillet 2021)

Locke a dit:


> pour le moment j'ai fait cette première année une économie de 480 €.


Imagine ce que j'ai fait comme économie depuis près de 20 ans…
Ceci d'autant plus que dans les tout débuts, l'écart était plus important que maintenant.
Mais j'ai toujours l'ancienne Freebox…


----------



## daffyb (2 Juillet 2021)

Tant que les fournisseurs de box ne proposeront pas de tarification pour les abonnées historiques, tous les ans je change entre free et Orange


----------



## ibabar (2 Juillet 2021)

daffyb a dit:


> tous les ans je change entre free et Orange


Tu as une continuité de service comme pour le mobile (j’imagine que les périodes ADSL où il fallait reconstruire et re-dégrouper les lignes téléphoniques, c’est de l’histoire ancienne) ?
Je ne sais pas s’il existe un genre de « portabilité » ?


----------



## daffyb (2 Juillet 2021)

ibabar a dit:


> Tu as une continuité de service comme pour le mobile (j’imagine que les périodes ADSL où il fallait reconstruire et re-dégrouper les lignes téléphoniques, c’est de l’histoire ancienne) ?
> Je ne sais pas s’il existe un genre de « portabilité » ?


Ça se passe exactement comme pour la téléphonie mobile.
Tu t'adresses au nouvel opérateur qui fait le portage de ligne et résilie pour toi (s'en assurer tout de même).
Quand tu n'as plus d'internet chez toi, tu changes de box et roule ma poule.
Pour ce faire, j'ai rendu mon réseau intranet indépendant de la box à 95%.


----------



## Invité (3 Juillet 2021)

daffyb a dit:


> Ça se passe exactement comme pour la téléphonie mobile.
> Tu t'adresses au nouvel opérateur qui fait le portage de ligne et résilie pour toi (s'en assurer tout de même).
> Quand tu n'as plus d'internet chez toi, tu changes de box et roule ma poule.
> Pour ce faire, j'ai rendu mon réseau intranet indépendant de la box à 95%.


Mais tu as la même qualité de ligne quel que soit l'opérateur ?
Chez moi, c'est Free qui a fait le FTTH. Si je passe (très peu probable, mais…) chez un autre opérateur rien ne change physiquement ?


----------



## daffyb (3 Juillet 2021)

Invité a dit:


> Mais tu as la même qualité de ligne quel que soit l'opérateur ?
> Chez moi, c'est Free qui a fait le FTTH. Si je passe (très peu probable, mais…) chez un autre opérateur rien ne change physiquement ?


La qualité de la ligne ne change pas. Par contre, le service peut changer en terme de débit et de disponibilité.
D'un point de vue technique, chez toi rien ne change (sauf la box), mais dans l'armoire dans la rue il y a un technicien qui intervient, mais il n'a pas besoin de toi (théoriquement).
Lors de mon premier passage d'Orange à Free, un tech est passé chez moi. Je crois surtout qu'ils ne sont pas fichu de savoir quelle fibre est à qui donc il branche chez toi et regarde à l'autre bout quelle est ta fibre.


----------



## Invité (3 Juillet 2021)

daffyb a dit:


> La qualité de la ligne ne change pas. Par contre, le service peut changer en terme de débit et de disponibilité.
> D'un point de vue technique, chez toi rien ne change (sauf la box), mais dans l'armoire dans la rue il y a un technicien qui intervient, mais il n'a pas besoin de toi (théoriquement).
> Lors de mon premier passage d'Orange à Free, un tech est passé chez moi. Je crois surtout qu'ils ne sont pas fichu de savoir quelle fibre est à qui donc il branche chez toi et regarde à l'autre bout quelle est ta fibre.


OK, merci


----------

